

AMD attempts to exert editorial control over tech press - geoffgasior
http://techreport.com/blog/23638/amd-attempts-to-shape-review-content-with-staged-release-of-info
Today, AMD lifts the embargo on "limited previews" of its desktop Trinity processors. There are very specific rules about what can be discussed: specifications, power consumption, and gaming performance data are OK, but pricing, overclocking, and non-gaming performance data can't be published until a later date--after AMD's carefully orchestrated previews grab all the headlines.  This behavior could be considered unethical, and it certainly indicates that the previews out today don't tell the whole story.
======
mekpro
The first impression is the most important aspect of the product but this time
AMD clearly used media illegally to take advantages in their product opening.
This is a new form of media threatening that for customers should aware of.

